# Nikon D5100 or Cannon D1200: confused again!



## panacea_amc (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am a first timer to DSLR thing and after reading reviews, am confused again. I went through some pics in flicker.
# D1200 (Cannon) shows up grains in not so bright areas.
plz look at this pic in the tree areas, grains are easily visible = *www.flickr.com/photos/defqon/16287867419/
again, grains are easily noticeable in the trees here = *www.flickr.com/photos/34953413@N04/16013669602/
but, this pic is shot in a bright sunny day and its quite good for the same cam = *www.flickr.com/photos/digitalmarbles/18211699788/

#Nikon D5100 doesnt show up any grains in relatively darkly lit areas = *www.flickr.com/photos/elizbeth_brannin/8705306905/
and this = *www.flickr.com/photos/agrusoft/12212249826/

Now coming to price, 
d1200 with 18-55 + 55-250 mm lens comes around to 28K whereas d5100 with 18-55mm around 30K,
spending 28k and getting grainy images in dark conditions is a serious flaw, even though we get an extra free lens with it; the nag will always remain in the mind. So, why not spend extra 2k and get good pics. 55-250 mm is definately handy but the need for good images will require a complete camera to be bought whereas need for additional lenses can be done at a much lesser cost.
Please comment guys.
And what about Nikon D5200. it also comes with 18-55mm lens and is around the same price=30K, between d5100 n d5200, which would be your choice?
thanks in advance


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2015)

You are checking 2 dslr of different segments ...1200D is a basic dslr..it may have slight poor ISO then D5100 ... D5100 will be always recommended over 1200D ..no question ....D5200 have very good sensor which is there in D7100 ...

But finally you need good lenses like tammy 17-50 2.8 or nikon 50mm1.8 to get the advantage of low light quality.


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2015)

D5100 is expensive, forget that. Probably too old stocks, and seller doesn't want to sell it low.

If you're like me, you would go for the cheapest . There is no comparison between 1200D and D5200. D5200 is sure a better one.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 3, 2015)

nac said:


> D5100 is expensive, forget that. Probably too old stocks, and seller doesn't want to sell it low.
> 
> If you're like me, you would go for the cheapest . There is no comparison between 1200D and D5200. D5200 is sure a better one.



Hello,
only Rs 2000 is the difference between them, 1200 D for 28 K and d5200 for round about 30K
Nikon D5200 with 18-55mm Lens: Price, Review, Specs & Buy in India - Snapdeal.com

Nikon D5200 24.1MP Digital SLR Camera with AF-S 18-55: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2015)

panacea_amc said:


> Hello,
> only Rs 2000 is the difference between them, 1200 D for 28 K and d5200 for round about 30K
> Nikon D5200 with 18-55mm Lens: Price, Review, Specs & Buy in India - Snapdeal.com
> 
> Nikon D5200 24.1MP Digital SLR Camera with AF-S 18-55: Amazon.in: Electronics


You're comparing dual kit price vs single lens kit price.  You can get 1200D for ~22k.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 3, 2015)

nac said:


> You're comparing dual kit price vs single lens kit price.  You can get 1200D for ~22k.


That is what I m telling. Last October, price for d1200 dual was around 22k, now it has gone up to 28K. at this price, d5200 at 29Kis more a good bet!


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2015)

panacea_amc said:


> That is what I m telling. Last October, price for d1200 dual was around 22k, now it has gone up to 28K. at this price, d5200 at 29Kis more a good bet!


Is it? I didn't know that... Up to my knowledge around 25-26k was the best offer for 1200D dual and 23-24k for 1100D dual. I have never seen or heard 22k dual lens kit offer for either of those cameras. In wouldn't say they have gone up. In fact, this is normal and what you/I saw during Oct 2014 was festival offers. Pretty much we won't get to see such offers other than around festival times.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 4, 2015)

nac said:


> Is it? I didn't know that... Up to my knowledge around 25-26k was the best offer for 1200D dual and 23-24k for 1100D dual. I have never seen or heard 22k dual lens kit offer for either of those cameras. In wouldn't say they have gone up. In fact, this is normal and what you/I saw during Oct 2014 was festival offers. Pretty much we won't get to see such offers other than around festival times.


Ordered the d5200 with lens @28.7K@amazon


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2015)

panacea_amc said:


> Ordered the d5200 with lens @28.7K@amazon


Great 
Post some photographs when you get it...


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 6, 2015)

nac said:


> Great
> Post some photographs when you get it...


ya sure, have you got any cheat sheets with you?while browsing, i came across certain settings named as cheat sheets which describe the ideal settings, like apperture, focal point, shutter speed etc values for capturing images in different environments. they r presented as cheat sheets


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2015)

you can definitely use cheat sheet for learning...its not bad at all...its actually very good.a lot better then shooting at auto modes
and congrats for D5200..its an awesome dslr and you got good deal


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 6, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> you can definitely use cheat sheet for learning...its not bad at all...its actually very good.a lot better then shooting at auto modes
> and congrats for D5200..its an awesome dslr and you got good deal


Thanks, please guide me to some good cheat sheets. Just naming will do.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2015)

there are soo many cheat sheets

Learn Tips And Tricks From The Best Photography Cheat Sheets


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 6, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> there are soo many cheat sheets
> 
> Learn Tips And Tricks From The Best Photography Cheat Sheets


Thanks!


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> there are soo many cheat sheets
> Learn Tips And Tricks From The Best Photography Cheat Sheets


Superb Sujoy 
I was thinking "what cheat sheet " they are talking about. And finally it's the basics of photography and explained it in a simple way.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2015)

yes nac...its just checking and setting things up  I have used it years ago


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello, i finally got my D5200, but somehow i am not satisfied with the lens: i mean i need more zoom, so how much zoom is enough? and what is the budget product i should consider. prior to this,  i had canon powershot SX110 with 10X optical zoom, 
so plz suggest something for me.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2015)

if you want to get for birding or zoos you can get nikon 55-300vr tamron 70-300 vc or a nikon 70-300 vr

if you want a cheaper till 200mm then you can get a nikon 55-200 vr


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 12, 2015)

ok thanks,  one more question, how to obtain greater bokeh effect? any specific lens for that?

- - - Updated - - -

plz help me choose between 
1.tamron af 70-300mm F/4-5.6
2.nikon af 70-300mm F/4-5.6G- this lens doesn't have auto focus feature, if i m happy with manual focus, then will this do?


----------



## nac (Jul 12, 2015)

^ Not just AF, but also don't have IS (Tamron does have AF motor).


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 12, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> if you want to get for birding or zoos you can get nikon 55-300vr tamron 70-300 vc or a nikon 70-300 vr
> 
> if you want a cheaper till 200mm then you can get a nikon 55-200 vr



Thank you@nac.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]:
there is a slight confusion on the Nikon 55-200 mm model: in amazon, the VR is printed in a different place than the one in ebay. Please guide as to which one is original?
thanks 
*s27.postimg.org/4r2ggpk5f/lens.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 12, 2015)

^ It's right there in the image itself. Ebay one is new, VR II version which is announced this year and the other one ie., version I announced 8yrs back. New one is lighter and smaller, about the performance you got to check the reviews.


> I wonder why the focus ring has to be so small, in fact I doubted if it has one when I first saw it.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks, i hope the VR II has the focus ring

- - - Updated - - -

plz comment on this
*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=111708937013


----------



## nac (Jul 12, 2015)

panacea_amc said:


> plz comment on this
> *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=111708937013


I don't know much about this lens, better Nikonians comment about it. As far as seller is concern, his ratings is not that good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2015)

from the image I can see even a thinner focus ring then before...the one with white ring...but why do you want one...it dosent have manual override...soo either u are in manual focus or autofocus


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> from the image I can see even a thinner focus ring then before...the one with white ring...but why do you want one...it dosent have manual override...soo either u are in manual focus or autofocus



Thank you, it does have one.
*img.photographyblog.com/reviews/nikon_afs_dx_nikkor_55_200mm_f_4_56_g_ed_vr_ii/nikon_afs_dx_nikkor_55_200mm_f_4_56_g_ed_vr_ii_11.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> it dosent have manual override...


Do we have to look in the spec sheet to find whether the lens does have MF override or not? or we can find it just by the lens naming (as we can say whether the lens does have VR or not)? I guess it's not in the name...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2015)

no nothing in the name...its just that semi pro like Nikon 70-300 VR which cost around 30k have it but even 55-300 vr dont..so I guss 55-200 stand no chance here


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> no nothing in the name...its just that semi pro like Nikon 70-300 VR which cost around 30k have it but even 55-300 vr dont..so I guss 55-200 stand no chance here


So got to look in the spec sheet... Thank you.


----------

